# Dragon Quest Monsters: Caravan Heart - Complete English Translation Re



## arcademaster (Mar 16, 2008)

Click on the picture to the get to the translation's project website.

Rejoice!


----------



## Dominator (Mar 16, 2008)

One of my favorite GAmes

Thanks to the team, and to you for raporting the new!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I sell my gameboy advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







   and Juste have an R4 now i must buy an 3in1 just for that


----------



## Slipurson (Mar 16, 2008)

I must say that i am impressed about the dedication of ppl translating games.

Gotta try this now, as i couldnt when it wasnt in english 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanx for the news


----------



## Demi (Mar 16, 2008)

Playing on M3 Real... two things

1 - Does anyone hear a faint hissing on the naming screen for the hero?

2 - Why can I not put 6 letters, like the original (Keifer)? I put in 5, and when I try to put in the sixth, it goes straight to "End" instead of putting the sixth letter.


----------



## JPH (Mar 16, 2008)

Demi said:
			
		

> Playing on M3 Real... two things
> 
> 1 - Does anyone hear a faint hissing on the naming screen for the hero?
> 
> 2 - Why can I not put 6 letters, like the original (Keifer)? I put in 5, and when I try to put in the sixth, it goes straight to "End" instead of putting the sixth letter.



1 - How the fuck did you emulate a GBA ROM on your M3DS Real?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 16, 2008)

He prolly has the M3 Expansion pack (or another slot2 card)


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Demi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assume he has the GBA pack which comes with the M3 Real Perfect Bundle.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool, I gotta dig up my flashcart now.


----------



## Demi (Mar 16, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Demi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm a superduper haxor dood, luls

Be real now, you knew what I meant. Don't front.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't think I've ever heard of this game before.  I knew there were three DQM on GBC and one on the DS but I had no idea there was one on the GBA.  I'm going to download and try it out I guess.


----------



## Demi (Mar 16, 2008)

I posted on the hacker's board about the second issue, and he gave me this reply:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> No, that isn’t a bug.
> 
> The amount of letters you can input isn’t fixed by amount but by the actual width of the characters. You could use ‘iiiiiiiiii’ but ‘WWWWWW’ wouldn’t work. I’m afraid you’ll have to chose a shorter name.



Which doesn't seem to make much sense, cause I was trying to put in six letters just like "Keifer" (I wanted to put in Thomas).


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 16, 2008)

Demi said:
			
		

> I posted on the hacker's board about the second issue, and he gave me this reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes sense to me. Can you say "Variable Width Font Routine?"


----------



## Demi (Mar 16, 2008)

Call it whatever you want.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 16, 2008)

It doesn't seem like you fully grasp it. 'Keifer' and 'Thomas' are the same amount of letters, but the width of the letters in the name 'Thomas' are generally wider, meaning not as many letter will fit, because it's based on width instead of number.


----------

